# Quiz - Bidi Bondi - 8 Nov 2010



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Another 1st place finish for the Expatforum Bidi Bondi Quiz Team. Makes 2 in a row, although it was a tie for 1st this week and we were unlucky in the scissors, paper, stone tiebreak, but I think we can still take it as 1st.

Anyway, everyone's welcome to come down and help maintain the unbeaten run.

Quiz starts 8pm. Table will be booked under the name of Harry.

Send me a private message if you need my contact details.

Phone number of Bidi Bondi is 04 4270515 it you would prefer to contact them for directions.

I would advise anyone who wants to participate to read the papers, BBC online, your news portal of choice for the current affairs round (and not leave it til the last minute as I do).

Hope that's everything, see you all there.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess everyone's waiting til the last minute to sign up.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops! I must've missed this one.

I'm in. See you Monday!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am tentative at the moment, got visitors arriving and I think they arrive Mon evening, will check times.lane:


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

That's 2 so far.

There was a mad rush of activity in the hours prior to the start of the quiz last monday so it's still early.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> That's 2 so far.
> 
> There was a mad rush of activity in the hours prior to the start of the quiz last monday so it's still early.




I am out, got to go to Qatar with work, visitors will be making themselves at home on their own


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wish i could join, but i have a flight on Monday going back home.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Well any more than three of us there would only serve to utterly embarass the other teams, only fair we give then half a chance. 

Barring disaster I should be able to make it.

HUZZAH!! (Barking-Hatstand)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I might be going back to India one of these days, so might not be able to make it if my flight is on Monday. Sorry Harry, I hate missing quiz night!


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> That's 2 so far.
> 
> There was a mad rush of activity in the hours prior to the start of the quiz last monday so it's still early.


Hi Harry, Lady Penelope is in town this week, so both of us will be attending providing parker says 'Yus meladay'!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moving this back up.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I finally remembered to book a table. I'm not the most organised person in the world.

Please do try to come Huzzah and Tbird1, I'm sure your powers of persuasion will entice Lady Penelope to join.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> I finally remembered to book a table. I'm not the most organised person in the world.
> 
> Please do try to come Huzzah and Tbird1, I'm sure your powers of persuasion will entice Lady Penelope to join.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


What about coco-nutz?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

coconutz might come a little later after she finishes work.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

anybody wants to meet up somewhere at metro stations? i'll depart from international city, a far far city lol


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

That's quite a trek bloomwood. I guess Internet City is the most convenient station. I can share a taxi after the quiz, but I can't guarantee anything for the trip down there i'm afraid.

Thunderbird1 offered sharing a taxi last week, maybe you could ask him again.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

yea, going downtown itself takes abt 1.5 hr ...phew


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> That's quite a trek bloomwood. I guess Internet City is the most convenient station. I can share a taxi after the quiz, but I can't guarantee anything for the trip down there i'm afraid.
> 
> Thunderbird1 offered sharing a taxi last week, maybe you could ask him again.


Myself and lady pen will be leaving Internet City (via taxi) at 7.20, If anyone wishes to share, Let me know!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bloomwood said:


> yea, going downtown itself takes abt 1.5 hr ...phew


90 mins? Are you walking???
-


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 90 mins? Are you walking???
> -


lol .. no.. i'm using X23 to khaleed bin waleed


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Myself and lady pen will be leaving Internet City (via taxi) at 7.20, If anyone wishes to share, Let me know!


i pm-ed you my mobile number, if you could sms me since i don't hv mobile internet.
thanks for the help.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

oh MAAN .. i just took 30 steps out of the building and suddenly rain drops heavily. i'm all wet!
i think i hv to stay


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Lucky you, haven't seen rain in over 5 months.

So it's raining in International City?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bloomwood said:


> oh MAAN .. i just took 30 steps out of the building and suddenly rain drops heavily. i'm all wet!
> i think i hv to stay


It's started then? I heard rain was forecast, although it's unusual to have any in November. The sky is dark & cloudy over this way.

Please drive carefully if it's raining everyone.
-


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> Lucky you, haven't seen rain in over 5 months.
> 
> So it's raining in International City?


yea! i've stayed here since May and indeed this is the first time i see the rain!
isn't it raining there in the city?

2 days back my friend in bahrain posted it was raining as well on her facebook.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

A tied third finish but success in the scissors paper stone to actually win third place.

Up against geniuses who scored a frightening 49and a half.

I'm sure if Pamela turned up we would have scored the extra 9 points to win.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

you being sarcastic Harry? 

Sorry, its just been a hectic couple of weeks and the last time I came to the quiz I was falling asleep at the table! I hope I can make it next week, but everything's sort of up in the air at the moment.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

and I thought i was being flattering by saying you were worth at least the difference between winning and finishing third.

Don't worry about it, it was a good night and we did the best we could. A decent score against some freakishly high scores.

Hope to see you next week


----------

